# Valentine



## Meanderer (Jan 1, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 6, 2018)

willie p bennett - blue valentine


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 6, 2018)

VALENTINE :WILLIE NELSON,cover FRANKIE BROOKS


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 8, 2018)

"What'll I do" - Willie Nelson:love_heart:


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 9, 2018)

The Newfangled Four - You Keep Coming Back Like a Song
:love_heart::love_heart::love_heart::love_heart:


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 10, 2018)

_99 Valentine's Days:love_heart::love_heart:_


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 11, 2018)

_Roger Miller - "Husbands and Wives" 1966_


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 11, 2018)

Willie Nelson - A Woman's Love


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 11, 2018)

_Willie Nelson - Valentine_


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 11, 2018)

*Jerry Lee Lewis - She Even Woke Me Up To Say Goodbye*


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 11, 2018)

_*Rod Stewart - Rhythm of My Heart :love_heart:*_


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 13, 2018)

Bruce Springsteen - Valentine's Day (Solo acoustic 31-7-05)


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 13, 2018)

_Joe Ely Saint Valentine_


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 13, 2018)

Tony Bennett with Ralph Sharon at the piano - My Funny Valentine


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 17, 2018)

Dolly Parton & Willie Nelson — From Here To The Moon and Back


----------



## Lara (Jan 17, 2018)

Mandy Moore & Zachary Levi for Disney's "Tangled" movie


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 19, 2018)

Peter Gabriel - The Book of Love


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 24, 2018)

"My Funny Valentine"  Sting


----------



## Lara (Jan 25, 2018)

_*"Love Will Keep Us Alive"...The Eagles
*_


----------



## Lara (Jan 26, 2018)

*"Kiss Me" *_by Sixpence None the Wiser_


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 26, 2018)

​..................................................


----------



## Lara (Jan 28, 2018)

_Architecture__...__With__...__Love
__* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *
_<^>  <^>  <^>  <^>  <^>  <^>  <^> <^> <


----------



## terry123 (Jan 28, 2018)

Meanderer said:


> *Jerry Lee Lewis - She Even Woke Me Up To Say Goodbye*


  Love that Jerry Lee!!


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 28, 2018)

*You've Still Got A Place In My Heart. Jerry Lee Lewis Song. Sung By Billy & The Band Of Brothers.*


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 29, 2018)

*Candy Bar Valentine *


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 29, 2018)

They're Tops!


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 30, 2018)

Jesse Ferguson's original musical setting of Lord Byron's classic love poem "She Walks in Beauty." This song is available on Ferguson's latest folk album, The Butcher Boy.


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 31, 2018)

HELLO!


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 3, 2018)

Found this song on my Johnny Cash Channel on Pandora.  New to me!

Johnny Cash Katy Too


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 4, 2018)

"She's Got You" is a pop song written by Hank Cochran and was first recorded and released as a single by Patsy Cline in 1962. Musically the song is an upbeat jazz-pop song with country overtones to support it". 

Loretta Lynn - She's Got You 1977 I Remember Patsy Cline


----------



## NancyNGA (Feb 4, 2018)

Hard to find 45 rpm version (without the psychedelic intro and ending ) 1972

Written by Aretha Franklin about Temptations' lead singer Dennis Edwards :love_heart:


----------



## Lara (Feb 5, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 5, 2018)

"Doris Day's first motion picture was the colorful, sparkling musical "Romance On The High Seas" (Warner Bros. - 1948).  Although Doris was billed fourth (after stars Jack Carson, Janis Paige and Don DeFore) it was a simple case of grand larceny - when Doris stole the entire film away from them all"!  

Doris Day - Put 'Em In A Box, Tie 'Em With A Ribbon (And Throw 'Em In The Deep Blue Sea)


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 5, 2018)




----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 5, 2018)




----------



## Lara (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 8, 2018)

Cupid Digital Animation Short Film


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 9, 2018)

Willie Nelson - My Own Peculiar Way:love_heart:


----------



## Lara (Feb 9, 2018)

Love is being stupid together.


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 12, 2018)

Willie Nelson - Valentine (Live at Farm Aid 1993)


----------



## NancyNGA (Feb 14, 2018)

From _A Line-Storm Song_,  by Robert Frost

(R.I.P. Valentine's Day)


----------



## Seeker (Feb 14, 2018)

Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 14, 2018)

A real sweet and bittersweet song, seeker!  Thanks!


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 25, 2020)

That was delightful, AB!


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 25, 2020)

Letters that sing: Singing Valentines❤


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 27, 2020)

The Valentines - Timeless Couture Bridal Shoot


----------



## Llynn (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 27, 2020)

Heartache medication - Jon Pardi (Lyrics)


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 27, 2020)

Bee Gees (9/16) - How can you mend a broken heart


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 27, 2020)

Willie Nelson - A Woman's Love


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 9, 2020)

Tim McGraw - Thought About You (Lyric Video)


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 14, 2020)

_Happy Valentines Day!




_


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 24, 2021)

Valentine - Merle Haggard​


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 28, 2021)

Willie Nelson - You Don't Know Me​


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 28, 2021)

Kris Kristofferson - Loving Her Was Easier 1972​


----------



## Dana (Jan 28, 2021)

_From the City of Love!





_


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 5, 2021)

Merle Haggard   -   That's the Way Love Goes​


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 6, 2021)

That's Amore Song    Happy Valentine's Day​


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 6, 2021)

George Jones - Corvette Song​


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 9, 2021)

_Joe Melson - Hey, Mister Cupid _​


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 11, 2021)

Blind Dating 101 with Rodney Dangerfield (1983)​


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 15, 2021)

VE Day


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 18, 2021)

​_John's girl friend gave him his ring back, saying "maybe it needs some work done on it"....and he believed her!_

John Prine - Far From Me


----------

